# ND Cookie Monster is due Feb 20th



## DreadPirate (Nov 15, 2014)

Cookie, registered name Night Above Himalia, is confirmed! I felt quite a bit of kicking in her belly today. Yay!

Her first kidding produced 1 buckling and 2 doelings which were doa at her previous home.
Due Feb 20th. Blue eyes likely.

Bred to the black buck in the 3rd photo.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girl! Good luck!


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

Best of luck to Dread Pirate Cookie! I'm sure kidding will go better this time, because you'll have your own eagle eye on her, and swoop at the first sign of anything amiss.
(Love your avatar pic, laughed out loud when I saw it. That's her, isn't it?)


----------



## DreadPirate (Nov 15, 2014)

I hope so! This will be my first kidding as one of my other does didn't settle with the buck she was bred with. Cookie was bred with a smaller buck this time, so perhaps that will help.

Yup! My avatar is indeed Cookie, with some photoshop accessories!


----------



## DreadPirate (Nov 15, 2014)

Exactly 6 weeks until her due date and Cookie has started to form her udder.


----------



## DreadPirate (Nov 15, 2014)

Only a week and a half left to go. I'm thinking two kids in there!


----------



## DreadPirate (Nov 15, 2014)

On Feb. 23rd Cookie kidded with quads - 2 does, 2 bucklings. One of the bucklings and one of the doelings look just like their mom. The other buckling is a big, buckskin w/ a white poll and the little girl is a white, black, and brown roan I believe. Labor went off without a hitch. From first light push to the last baby on the ground it was an 1 hr and 15 min. 

Two are bottle babies, with one of them being the gold doeling I'm retaining and the other the gold buckling. 

They are now a week old and are all doing well.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Congrats my gosh they are so adorable!!! I love the tri color doe.


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

Way to go, Dread Pirate Cookie! I trust she's being a good mom?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute, congrats.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Congrats nice kids


----------



## DreadPirate (Nov 15, 2014)

Cookie is not really the doting mom I thought she'd be. Hopefully it's because this is her first batch of nursing babies. Either way all babies are doing well though! The tricolor doe is now spoken for too


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

They are very cute


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Beautiful babies! Congrats! My doe that had quads last year only looked big enough for twins too. Those does will always keep us guessing.


----------



## Goatlover14 (Jan 8, 2015)

Ah so beautiful! Congrats.


----------

